# A worthwhile website



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A friend of mine and a sometimes contributor to this site Graywolf, has a blog site that I recommend you have a look at:

Graywolf Survival - ... now with more Prepper!

Normally I would not try to drive traffic to a friend's site from a site like this. But, Graywolf writes on interesting and some unique topics in the prepper world and I think many of you would enjoy his site. He is a 20+ year military vet and specialized in OPSEC and security. So, he knows a few things too. Plus his posts are short and to the point.

I would be indebted if some of you would drop by and check him out.

Thanks

Inor


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I had not been on his site for a long time. It's gotten better.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

That's a pretty good blog, I saved it in my favorites.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I have been to site off and on, and have no idea why I don't go there more regularly. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Bookmarked

Decent write up on the 22lr,now I know why none is to be found on the shelves of stores.

I prefer my G19 with Trijicon HD's but that's just me, and my home layout requirements. I can use it in my left hand and hide behind the wall looking down the hallway. A 10/22 would be difficult at best without exposing center of mass.YMMV


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm going out to zero my new 22 in at 25 yards. The sight maker says it'll be to [email protected] 300 yards also


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks like a good site. I saved it to favorites. Thanks.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The prusik is a handy not for just pulling on a block and tackle. You can even make a comfortable handle by using a a PBC pipe a little wider than your fist.


----------

